# Pics & Info on the Abt AS6



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

Already after the first photos, test drives and impressions, one thing became clear: With the new A6 Audi has launched a big hit. Concurrently to the presentation, Abt Sportsline shows its ideas for the new figurehead in the luxury class: More agile, more dynamic and even more pleasure to drive. Following the advertising slogan for the new A6 "Imaginative and engaging" – the imagination of the most successful tuner for vehicles of the Audi and VW brand, even goes a step further and gives the newcomer his very own face. 
The aim of the A6 is clearly defined: Being closely connected to its role model, the successful Audi A8 and likewise establishing itself as most sportive vehicle in its class. Equipped with the extensive optical package of Abt Sportsline, the AS6 already drives on the passing lane. „I am sure that the AS6 will quickly make its way into the customer’s hearts“, says managing director Hans-Jürgen Abt. "For our engineers and designers the car with its sportive line is a first class model and a real eye catcher with just a few little conversions. " 
The characteristically wide track with the perfectly suiting design of the SP rims, as well as the Abt rear skirt inset, emphasize most noticeably the rear design of the Abt AS6. Four chromed Abt mufflers set a clear signal for the power capacity of this extraordinary vehicle. The Abt rear spoiler on the boot provides a more sportive look and especially an increased down-force which results in improved driving characteristics. Just like all body add-on parts by Abt Sportsline it is manufactured in top quality and is seamlessly integrated in the contours of the standard vehicle. 
Though being discreet, the focus set on the front spoiler lip is quite individual. This style continues on the side of the body: Beside side skirts which underline the dynamical design from the front to the rear, Abt Sportsline also equips the AS6 with Abt sport wheels SP1, dimension 8,5x19 or the models A25/A26 size 8,5 x 18, each with the classical five-spoke-design. Complete wheel-sets with the brand partners Continental and Dunlop are directly available at the local supplier. 
Abt Sportsline also achieves more dynamics and power underneath the bonnet of the AS6: with a sport suspension kit continuously variable in height or a first power upgrade for the three litre-Diesel engine with six cylinders for example. 
With the Abt AS6, Abt Sportsline once again has managed to present its own ideas simultaneously to the official presentation of the standard vehicle. Being one of the first tuners to present the car, undoubtedly is a result of the close cooperation between Ingolstadt and Kempten which exists for decades. The great confidence has also been transferred to motor sport throughout the years: With the comeback of Audi into the DTM, Abt Sportsline, as official works team, enters with four Audi A4 DTM and are the first to lead the four rings to the podium. 
_All info courtesy of German Car Fans_


----------

